# Christian Louboutin's Very Noeud Slingbacks: Hot or Not?



## daer0n (May 2, 2008)

We see an awful lot of shoes with bows on them these days, which is probably why Christain Louboutin decided to do something a little different, without leaving the bow behind entirely. His Very Noeud Slingbacks, then, still fall into the category of "bow front shoes", but these bows are all one-sided, as can be seen to best effect when you look at the shoe from above. The slim stiletto heels are still there, and so are the famous red soles, but the floppy bow is what makes these shoes so eye-catching. What do you think of them?
Source
I'm not sure i like that huge lazy looking bow at the front of the shoe. It would have been better without it, then the shoe would be hot looking, Not hot for me.


----------



## monniej (May 2, 2008)

what's up with the frickin' bow? i love cl, but that just ain't workin' for me!


----------



## Adrienne (May 2, 2008)

I also wish the bow had been removed. I hate this new trend full of bows.


----------



## Darla (May 2, 2008)

no way hate them


----------



## bella1342 (May 2, 2008)

They had the potential to be awesome, but the bow is a little too big. Not for me.


----------



## SimplyElegant (May 2, 2008)

Hot. I love his shoes.


----------



## pinksugar (May 2, 2008)

nope. Could have been good but they just look like the bow is coming undone. Not hot


----------



## puncturedskirt (May 2, 2008)

Not.


----------



## dancer01 (May 2, 2008)

I kind of like them. They're sorta hot.


----------



## kdmakeuparts (May 2, 2008)

Love big over stated things, HOT.

But for functionality it looks as though the bow may brush the ground a bit. Yikes! Wouldn't want to wear them too often and ruin such a great pair of shoes!


----------



## ColdDayInHell (May 2, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## magosienne (May 3, 2008)

the idea was nice, but the bow is too big, i would probably walk on them !


----------



## bCreative (May 3, 2008)

that bow is just too damn big!!


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 3, 2008)

if your gonna have a giant bow on your shoes, have a giant bow on your shoes.

dont do this whole "half bow" thing.


----------



## niksaki (May 3, 2008)

sorta like them


----------



## AngelaGM (May 3, 2008)

Those shoes are not my style.


----------



## aney (May 3, 2008)

the bow has to go! otherwise they are cute


----------

